# 8 Bench Press Blunders You Must Avoid



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

“Don’t Let These 8 Mistakes Sabotage Your Bench” – Did you know the average weight training enthusiast can barely bench press their own bodyweight? That statistic doesn’t even account for the people that don’t work out. Give yourself a pat on the back if you’ve conquered the feat of benching your own bodyweight. Don’t worry [...]

*Read More...*


----------

